# Schlecht-Wetter Feedern



## dede84 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo Freunde! 

Wie man im Titel bereits lesen kann geht es mir um das Feederfischen bei "schlecht"-Wetter. 

Wie macht Ihr das z.B. bei Sturm ca. 6 bft ? 
Kann man die Rute noch so stellen bzw legen, das eine Bissanzeige noch gewährt wird? 

Und wie macht ihr das beim Regen? 

Ich fische mit einer gebrauchten Sitzkiepe mit Fußpodest.  

Nun überlege ich ob ich mir nicht einen Feederstuhl hole, aber passt der unter mein 60" Brolly? ^^ 

Grüße


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

spitze ins wasser

regenjacke und schirm

kiepe besser als stuhl, bin zwar zufrieden mit meinem stuhl, die kiepe hat aber den vorteil der verschiedenen fächer und damit mehr stauraum für zeigs, das man schnell zur hand haben möchte. kann aber auch daran liegen, das bei mir ab und an das unorganisierte chaos im tacklebag herscht


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Wie macht Ihr das z.B. bei Sturm ca. 6 bft ?
Ist doch noch kein Sturm 
siehe mal hier wo Sturm anfängt
http://www.aerodesign.de/aero/beaufort.htm

Da bleibt eigentlich nur Rutenspitze in Richtung Wasseroberfläche

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Surf (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Bei Regen is eklig.
 Brolly? Da musst du immer raus zum Füttern , also spätetens alle 5 Minuten ... nene.... brollys fliegen auch gerne weg.
Wasserdichte Klamotten sich top. Was für mich aber wirklich eine Erleuchtung war  sind Handschuhe! Nasse Hände können dir alles verderben!


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Starker Wind macht natürlich die Bißerkennung schwierig aber nicht unmöglich.
Wobei ich nach möglichkeit ruhigere Plätze bevorzuge.|rotwerden
Wenns nicht anders geht ,dann halt die Spitze so knapp wie möglich über das Wasser.
Eine Oz stärker an Spitze bringt auch etwas ,,RUHE" in die Angelegenheit.
Das die Rute vernünftig abgelegt wird und nicht auf einem schwabbeligen Feederarm im Takt der Windböen mitschwingt ,setze ich mal voraus.

Regen ist zwar nicht schön :q aber ich sitze ja unter dem Schirm und der Rute ist es egal.
Schlimmer finde ich wenn Köder und Futter extra Wasser abbekommen.
Konnte auch noch nicht feststellen das es Einfluss auf die Bißerkennung hat.
Ob man jetzt auf einer einfachen Kiepe sitzt oder diese auf einer Plattform hat oder alles ein Teil ist ,Seatbox mit Rädern usw.,ist wohl eher Geschmackssache und eine Frage des Geldbeutels.
Letzters wird von mir die letzten Jahre aber bevorzugt.:q
Wichtig für das Angeln ist alleine das ich meine Rute vernünftig ablegen kann.


----------



## fischbär (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Selbsthakmontage am Method Feeder.


----------



## Eggi 1 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Wenn ich am Wasser sitze und feeder, habe ich meistens
Seitenwind. Wohin mit der Rutenspitze?
In den Wind? (Gegenwind)
Rutenende in den Wind?
Rutenspitze geradeaus, Richtung Wasser?|uhoh:


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Wasser sitze und feeder, habe ich meistens
> Seitenwind. Wohin mit der Rutenspitze?
> In den Wind? (Gegenwind)
> Rutenende in den Wind?
> Rutenspitze geradeaus, Richtung Wasser?|uhoh:



Paralelle zum Ufer


----------



## Eggi 1 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Paralelle zum Ufer




Danke, ist ja eigentlich auch verständlich.
Immer den geringsten Widerstand wählen.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Bei Seitenwind würde ich mich so ausrichten das ich den Wind dann fast in den Rücken bekomme,vielleicht sogar Schirm auf,   dann liegt meine Rute fast parallel zum Ufer und ich muss mich auch nicht krumm machen wenn ich anschlage.


----------



## Eggi 1 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Alles klar, dann kann die neue Saison ja beginnen.|bigeyes


----------



## dede84 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Danke euch für die zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

ich fische bei jedem wetter,hab mir vor 2 jahren den preston df 20 anzug gekauft.


es gibt mix besseres in dem preis sektor ,260€ hat er damals gekostet.

ich nutze ihn das ganze jahr,egal ob spinn fischen,feederfischen,karpfen fischen.

 egal welches wetter schneesturm regen,der ist auch nach 6 stunden im regen noch innen trocken.

hab früher viel mit dem karpfenstuhl gefeedert.
aber mit der kiepe kann ich überall aufbauen, hab alles in greifbarer nähe muss nicht aufstehn u.s.w.


----------



## ulli1958m (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


>


Petri #6 
....so dunkel wie die Brasse aussieht hat sie bestimmt im tiefen Wasser ihr Zuhause gehabt oder? |rolleyes 

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlecht-Wetter Feedern*

Bei solch leichten Wind, Rute parallel zum Ufer und in der Hand behalten. Wenn es ruckt, ruckst du zurück.


----------

